# Moderation: How long does it take?



## kingt36 (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been a little excited about my first "q-view" pics and was just curious how long the moderation process takes.

Thanks...


----------



## daveomak (Jun 25, 2012)

Trae, morning.....  Sorry about the delay....  OK'ing stuff can take awhile...  Admin can be inundated with SPAM etc, and has to sort through all kinds of "stuff"... I'll see if I can hurry it along....   Dave


----------



## kingt36 (Jun 25, 2012)

No problem. I understand all of that and the need for moderation. I was just curious about the process.  Thanks!


----------

